# St Barts Part 6



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home. 

Lots of love and luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Rachel - you confused me as you locked the old topic just as I was posting!  

Ronnie - He knows, I tell him all the time   I know it could still go wrong though so Im trying not to get excited but it will be soooooo cool if it goes through!
We already cleared out our attic and garage and have stuff in tubs which stack so that has saved some time. There is a fair amount of packing to do (which we will start after exchange) but it's all stuff we want which will save some time too.
If this FET sticks I will be 6-7 weeks PG when we move so I will be overseeing everything.  My new BIL has offered muscle anyway so that's a relief.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning everyone - where's the sun?

We went down to Eastbourne yesterday morning and was surprised at how much closer it seemed than at home.

Kyla, fingers crossed that everything really does pick up with the house move, keep pushing is the answer.  Make sure you really are careful though - I'm sure you will.  Get DH to collect all the bits and lay them on the sofa for you to sit and wrap.

Off to see Neurologist Consult re: heads now.  Shame it was a bad day yesterday though, not too bad today.

Have a good one

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

Sun's gone in today. Hope it doesn't rain!

Good luck on your appointment. Hope they find out why you keep getting the headaches. Let us know how you get on.

Ronnie


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Ky-G 

Keeping you on your toes!!!   

Rachel x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

We were nearly in a crash last night. We were on a roundabout when a car came rushing down the hill on our left (so breaking into our right of way) and flew on to the roundabout without seeing us. If DH had not slammed on the breaks (and skidding into the island in the middle) he would have killed us - he must have been doing at least 60 mph. Scared the crap out of both of us and we were silent the whole way to the marina. (For those in Brighton we entered the roundabout from Ovingdean - by St Dunstans - and they flew down the hill from Rottingdean).


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla

What an awful shock for you and DH, glad he was able to take action though and you are both ok.  hope you are not too worried about your little ones, unfortunately there is nothing you can do for peace of mind to check at the mo.

Not sure it was a premonition but I remember when you said you lost your other 2 because you ran for a bus, i told you that my consult, said it is not poss to loose them that easily because he had know girls in 2 ww to survive car crashes.

Take care

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I know , you are the voice of reason! Im sure it made no difference to me.
Feeling okay today - really sore (.)(.)'s today, more so than last time but lower dose of prog which is odd.
How did your neurology appointment go yesterday?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - Blimey! You poor thing. You must have been well shocked. Is your blood pressure back down to normal now? 

Sue - Hope you got on OK at the docs.  In case I forget, good luck for your info session on Wednesday. Hope you're sniffing on Thursday!

I've got my baseline scan tomorrow. Hope I can start stimming tomorrow evening...

Hi to everyone else.

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

Kyla – how you feeling now, just what you didn’t need eh!!

Ronnie – good luck with your scan today, lets hope you can start stims tonight.

Sue – you’ll have to let me know how you get on at your info session, I’m hoping mines gonna be 5 October, that’s as long as af stays away until Friday/Saturday, could do with it being 5th as dh is off from work then anyways.

Well, I was so busy in work yesterday so didn’t get a chance to come on here.  Had a very tearful weekend, just felt really down, partly to do with my friend being pg and just all this fertility business, I always seem to go to pieces just before treatment.  I’ve got counselling next week, not that I think it really helps but I’ll keep at it.

Can you tell me after ec do they pesseries or is it the injection, I’m not really worried either way but just curious!  I’m also worrying that when they come to defrost dh’s sperm its all dead, dh has to have pesa so I wonder if they’d whip him in to get some more out if that did happen, think I’ll have to write all my questions down for my info session.  I know a lot it is done in a group thing but do you get to see the nurse on your own as well?

Anyways better get on.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all

Thanks for enquiring about neurology trip - complete waste of time.  My GP had said he may want to do tests or a scan, I was thinking that was optimistic, so went in with an open mind.  Anyway, he asked all the questions how often, how bad, do I know what causes them etc (if I did I would sort it and probably not be here  ).

For most of the meeting I felt he was either bored or flumoxed about what to do for me.  Anyway, I think he covered himself with the questions to check it wasn't a brain tumour etc.  Asked me why I hadn't increased the dosage of my current med. told him it already makes me so drowsy - I have to drag myself out of bed somedays.  I am lucky if I'm awake before 8.  Sought GP's advice and said I best stick at this dose because I would only get worse.

So he suggested this other drug, writing to my GP to recommend it because they will have to buy it in from Canada.  As for being safe while on IVF/preg. he said he couldn't comment/didn't know suggested I ask IVF team for advice.  But they won't find it in their drug handbook SIMS.

I told him that I know some are hormone related because there is a rise mid cycle and def huge rise AF time.
He said that was for a prob for my other team to sort.

So came home, looked up this drug on the internet - side effects are sleepiness, drowsy, not alert as normal, weight gain .......  For preg women it said studies hadn't been carried out but in animals the offspring were born with defects, poof bone density, limb malformation, stillbirth ........

Also, found a couple of trials where this drug had been used compared to acu.  The trials revealed that acu gave far better results and patients were likely to last the course compared to the drug.

So DH and I have decided I should not take this drug.  Stick with my current med, which has been around 30 yrs and the acu.  If IVF/preg fails and I hit a really bad patch then I can ask GP to trial this new one.

So, it was a complete waste.

Have I mentioned greenhouse - what a slow job it is turning out to be, it's what's kept me from here.  It's almost done now, but pressure is on - because I don't want to be looking at jobs that need do when I am supposed to be sitting resting.

Kyla, glad you are recovering from your nightmare.  You will probably shudder everytime you drive past now.  Let's hope sore (.)(.) are a good sign, fingers are crossed.  You are next on my list to get off this board think  

Ronnie, hope you have come home with some excellent news and are already to start.

Paula, seems you are feeling and acting perfectly normal.  You are bound to go to pieces on hearing your friends news and the timing with running up to the start of your tx.  It somehow doesn't get to me because I get so busy running around making sure house and garden are so perfect, almost like an expectant mum wanting everything to be fine knowing that there won't be able to much afterwards.

After EC they are likely to use pessaries - not come across anyone that has carried out injecting.  I shouldn't stress yourself worrying about DH's sperm just yet leave it to nearer the time and with the experts to decide what to do.  I am only guessing but if DH's sperm are dead then they would rush him in, because they only have a limited window with you and they are not going to want this opportunity wasted.  I so hope not anyway.

Of course I'll let you know what happens tomorrow, DH says we have to leave home at 7.30 eeek, I tried waking up at that time today.  Likely to post Thurs.

At least the sun is out today.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Forgot to mention had acu last night.  Seems as though it is going well.  Still working on my liver/kidneys and energy levels - which he says are low.  I already knew that  

Needles in feet, lower legs 8 stayed in and 4 were in and out.  2 behind my ears but that is to help with head.

When I come home I feel kind of tired and sleepy.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi All

Just came back from Bart's. Arrived just before 10 for my 10:10 appointment. When I checked in, the receptionist told me my appointment is actually at 10:20 - on my schedule they wrote 10:10. Never, mind, I thought, it's only 10 more minutes to wait.

I was taken to the scan room by a nice lady & was introduced to the doctor. He looked through my file & asked whether I was having IVF. 'ICSI' I replied. He looked confused whilst scanning my notes. 'Who told you that you're having ICSI?' he asked.  'The consultant we saw on our initial appointment.' I replied. He read the notes again, smiled & said 'It would help if I had your notes in front of me instead of someone else's!' 

After all that parlava, they discovered that my lining is thicker than they'd like (5.8mm as oppoed to <5mm) so I had to have a blood test to determine whether I can start stimming tonight or if I have to carry on sniffing for another week! 

I really hate not knowing where I stand.

Sorry, rant over!

Sue - can your acu help you with your headaches? Or an osteopath?

Ronnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

..sorry trigger happy finger. 

Sue, why are some doctors such jobsworth? You wouldn't expect someone qualified to give you drugs which won't be suitable for you. What a waste of your time. 

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie

Oh no what more fuss, if they can't get the time right - they could at least get the right notes - really instills confidence in you doesn't it?  

Lets hope that get the right eggs all that together.

Sorry to hear that the scan didn't go as planned.  Hopefully it just means you have to sniff for an extra day or two (because you are almost there) and not another week.  Fine line needs to be drawn here because it can become to thin!!!!!!!  Presumably they will phone you with the decision.  Assuming they get the right notes, results, phoned number etc  

Ronnie - I wouldn't really call it a rant, more just stress relief, specially in view of the organisation it takes to get ourselves up there along with all the hopes of what is too come.

Yes the acu guy thinks he can help with my head, I must admit I saw a difference when he was on hols for 2 wks couple of weeks back.  So fingers crossed.  They are heaps better since I got myself allergy tested and have cut all food from my diet.

He says that is why he doesn't specialise unlike some acu's who go into treating only IF etc, because he would rather look at whole person and treat all symptoms.  He thinks all my probs are connected at one root, 

Waste of time indeed - especially as we were in throes of greenhouse building and took time out especially - travelled to Hastings.  I think he felt drugs were suitable for me and it got me off his list, but can't believe it is down to IVF team to justify the safeness of them - surely that's not their job to know about drugs for other conditions really, especially as he said they can't just look in the book.  Not going to mention them as I am not planning on taking them, seems like another hassle.  Even if IVF team okayed them not sure I want to with those side effects.

Just makes you wonder doesn't it.  When I told my acu guy he said and you don't want to know what he is on per hour.  
Anyway enough of me again

Take care of yourself Ronnie and I try not to get too stressed about this, it will all come right in the end. 

I think a few of us have a big week this week.  Ronnie today, me tomorrow, Leanne Thurs.  What day do you test Kyla?  Paula starting Fri/Sat?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

If the consultant can't find out personally whether a drug is suitable for your needs, then he shouldn't be prescribing them to you. More importantly, what if you believed him & started taking them & they interfered with your tx? That's too scary even to think about. Sounds like he shouldn't be in the job if he can't be bothered!

I much prefer alternative medicines, as I find that in western medicines, they tend to mask the symptons rather than treat the cause. But that's just my opinion!

The hospital actually called me back..yippee!!! Unfortunately I have to sniff for yet another week. Having said that, it's actually worked out better for me, as I have to be away from home for a couple of days (work but pleasure work!!) & also as a birthday treat from dh, I've put my name down for a singing weekend in Alfriston & I thought I may have to cancel due to EC week but I can go now (can you still sense my disappointment)

Let me know how you get on tomorrow. 

Good luck everyone else who's got scans/tests coming up this week.

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Ronnie – sorry you had a rotten time, lets hope that the blood test confirms you can start stimms, how long have you been sniffing for?

Sue – I think it might have been you that asked if I start Fri/Sat, the answer is no, I’m just waiting for AF to arrive so I can make my app for the info session.

Oh well off home now, speak to you all tomorrow.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie

Sorry that you are to be delayed a week - but hey looking on the positive side as you say it works out nicely for you and fits in.  My friend always says that there is a reason for everything we just can't see it at the time, still can't see it though when my tx goes wrong.  Guess she would be saying that to you too.

Enjoy your stay in Alfriston it is a beautiful place to go.  All olde worlde.

It is worrying that he didn't know whether the drug was any good for me - like I said passing the buck.  if he doesn't know and can't find out, not sure how the IVF team would.  Seems they have enough probs finding the right notes for the right patient.  

I totally agree with you on the alternative med front.  It does seem the way these days with Docs that they don't know how to treat you or what is wrong with you.  It is easier to get you off the waiting list and to be seen to be doing something by prescribing a drug which masks the cause, in the hope that you will go away because it has made you "better".  I only went to the GP in desparation because they were so bad and I had hit an all time low.  Still better not knock them too much, I think we need them and their drugs at the mo.

Paula when I said starting Fri/Sat I meant AF

I'll probably be back tomorrow with a rant - be warned   - first one is DH says we have to leave home at 7.30.

Everyone have a good evening.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Good luck tomorrow. Fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly! Make sure you go & see the nurse afterwards just to check out the prescription & that they haven't put you on a higher dose without telling you or that you have to have baby aspirin. 

What time is your appointment? 

I have to be in Epsom by 10 o'clock for a work meeting so I'll be thinking of you when I'm stuck on the M25!!

I agree with your friend's saying on most things. Bu I still can't see the reason for losing our fur baby. DH reckoned it was to make way for a 'real' baby. But what happened if tx doesn't work? Would his lose be all for nothing? Why can't both exist happily together?  (do you think the drugs are making me go all ga ga)

Paula - Hope your AF arrives soon!

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - I had to sniff (well inject in the end) for three weeks anyway - there wasnt room in the schedule for me to do two weeks. Preferred it that way as at least I knew I would most likely be on track by then.
 Sounds like your Dr just read the wrong note - or were you unhappy? It's weird for me as I have had nearly all good experiences with them and then I read on here people down on the clinic and I wonder why I get good treatment?   I have to say they have always called me back when they said too.
Its such a shame your kitty didnt come back. {{{HUGS}}}

Sue - Ugh! What a wasted appointment. Sounds like acu is the way to go for you then and to stick to your current meds - nasty side effects from the new drug are a definate turn-off. I also heard that Reflexology can be good for headaches. Did you ever look into that?

Paula - Definately pessaries! Either ''passage'' depending on your preference although I think they have to be done rectally the night before ET so you're not messy  

Still hanging in here - not too long to go now until I test. Looked at vans and packing material last night for our move so we can start to get sorted. Almost getting excited now - dont want to get my hopes up there though. It will be weird to drive away from here and not come back though!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie my appt is 9.50, so will think of you on the M25 - hope you get to Epsom in time and have petrol.

Kyla thanks for tip re: reflexology, I hadn't heard of that and will bear in mind if all else fails.  DH is sceptical about these things.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Kyla – I’ve still got everything tightly crossed for you.  How are you feeling about things anyways, positive?

Sue – hope your app goes well today, sorry I thought you meant me starting actual meds.

I’m in a bit of a dilemma, will have to explain to you fully before I ask for your advice.  Right here goes….. I am in loads of debt at the moment, this is all my debt and not dh’s so dh won’t help me out with it although he has taken over all other house bills so I can get up straight.  Thing is if this treatment works this time then by time I’m due I will still have about £5,000 outstanding in debt which isn’t good at all seeing as I really don’t want to go back to work after.  Now what would you do, carry on with treatment next month and then worry or put treatment on hold until say January and start when you know you’re debt would be pretty much cleared up by time I was due to give birth, I’m thinking that if I still had the debt I could borrow the £5,000 off my nan and pay her back as and when I could so the pressure would be off but I just really don’t know what to do for the best.  I really don’t want to spend another birthday/xmas not being pg but then I don’t want to start off badly with a baby.  DH has said it is up to me what I decide, but then there’s also the risk of having a bad pg and having to pack in work earlier.  What do you think you would do?

Sorry to go on but any advice would really be appreciated.

Love
Paula
xxx

PS. sorry another question, can anyone tell me how long this info session takes as well, as dh might have to work after.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

kyla I am keeping my fingers crossed for you   

Sue good luck today I am sure you'll be home with the drugs.

Ronnie sounds like things are working out for the best re the drugs hope things go well in the next week. Sue is right things do happen for a reason.

Paula I am not sure what  the answer to your question is, all I will say is that we put our lives on hold so much to go through treatment and sometimes we have to follow our gut instinct and do what we know we must whether this means booking a holiday, changing our job or giving ourselves a break to make things better for the future, if you feel your debt is holding you back from being in the right position mentally to conceive a child then put your house in order. Mental blocks come in many different guises so just search your soul and do what your gut says is right even if it is a hard decision to make. A break from treatment may be what you need and your debt is the worlds way of saying take this time.
I hope this helps.

Leanne how are you?

hello to everyone else

take care all

frances


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi Fran - doing ok thanks for asking, scared stiff of something being wrong tomorrow so think I'll be in for another sleepless night tonight.  Just starting to get used to the idea of actually being PG finally can't bear the thought of something being wrong.  Have looked at the other board that you mentioned but too scared to join just yet - maybe if things are ok tomorrow I will.  

Paula - my advise really is very similar to Fran's - do what you think is right. I know for me my head would be saying sort the debt first so that you can take time off and enjoy the baby without that hanging over your head but but I know very well how heartstrings pull in other directions.

Kyla good luck for your test day - everything crossed for you!

Sue - hope it went ok today and you've got your drugs ready.  When do you start sniffing?

Ronnie - sounds like it's worked out well for you.  Enjoy your week.

Sorry if I've missed anyone.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - How did it go today? Hope it went smoothly & you're ready to start tomorrow.

Paula - Info session lasts for about 2 hours tops. We started 10ish & finished just after noon. 

As for your dilemna, I think ultimately, you have to do what you feel best. I would say sod the debts & go for the baby, but if you do that would you regret it later on, or would you regret not trying for tx earlier on? Knowing what I know now, I would go for the baby option. We were in a similar predicament. I wanted to try for a baby but we'd just bought a house & got married so dh said 'get the house in order, clear the debts, try for a baby'. Then we found out that we were having trouble getting pg & I dearly wish I could turn the clock back.  In hindsight even dh admits that this was the wrong decision although at the time, it was logically correct. Hope this helps! Sorry if it's not very clear but I'm knackered!!!

Good luck with your decision

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I have druuuuuugggggggggssssss!!!!! - Started sniffing at 10 this morning.  Know I did it right because had that taste in the back of my mouth, if it wasn't for that I wouldn't have been sure.

No rants really, day went quite well - Paula session lasts about 2 hrs 10-12.  We did fall down because nurse said if anyone has any questions go up to waiting room and I'll meet you 1-2-1.  We did, but we were so long waiting for her and no one else went up that I think they all stayed to see her there.  Hope you are one of those that has prescrip already made up for you - sign at pharmacy said wait was 45 mins.  Also you need to allow a bit of time in case you need anything extra done, one girl had to stay behind because she needed some treatment and my DH needed blood tests because they noted my private hosp hadn't sent his HIV results over.  Surprised they accepted mine because they were done in Jan - I was told they needed repeating every 6 months.  There was 7 couples in group (I think Ronnie had 7 too).

I asked about blastocysts either fresh or frozen - straight reply we don't do them, if you want them you have to look elsewhere for tx.

Handed over blood results to nurse and asked her if it made a difference to my prescription.  She said she wasn't sure but it didn't matter at the mo, it was when I started menopur that the amount might need changing.  All that hype trying to get them and then not needed yet - well I know they had to be done because of the day but 

I go back for baseline scan on the 4th.

Paula re: your dilemma, it looks like you have been given some good advice.  I would add to it by saying:  we were similar to Ronnie in that DH said let's get our lives/house/finances perfect so we have nothing hanging over us and we have everything we want just so before we start.  Looking back nothing is ever going to be perfect and all exactly as you want.  Like Kyla, now decided house is not suitable and is moving.    Trouble is doing that then we discovered later probs. But we also borrowed money from in laws on the basis of pay it back as and when you can 0%, but the guilt/conscience really got to us and we felt that we were taking a liberty by not paying it back - we are happy these days with a loan because we know exactly how much, when, how long for etc.  I think we also felt bad because they are retired and worried that maybe they needed the money to live on, they never seemed to have a hol, was that our fault?  Would you feel this way with your nan?

However, you are now at the age before I knew I had probs and GP was trying to help, so I think you can afford to take some time out because you know you need tx already.  They success rate is much the same all the time you are under 35, so I think you can afford to give yourself a bit of time.

I think you really need to speak to DH, because tx is a joint thing and it is not ok for him to say you decide especially if he is not prepared to help with your debt.  What if you do go with tx and you need to give up work and then can't go back to work - what happens to debt then - would DH really leave you to the bailiffs?  Is he happy if you make decision you need to clear debt and put tx on hold?  How does he feel about you not working after baby - his he happy to support you then because you will still have debts if not this one others.  If it is a case that he can't afford your debt too maybe you could re-mortgage.  In a marriage I think you are equal and your debt is his also.  Whatever you have done to cause this debt I really think your DH should be there to help support you.

Can you have a good clearout at home and try and raise some cash to put towards it - yeh I know too much daytime TV watching Boot Sale Challenge or whatever.

On a personal note I worry about debt etc so I would want the debt cleared or at least with an end to it, taking a chance that you will be able to work through pg would worry me, because what if I can't and then what happens to the debt - or promising myself that I'll return to work afterwards to pay it, what again if I can't or don't want to.  Then the job will suffer because you will begrudge being at work just because of your debt.

On the other hand we all have debts, we have them from all our tx failures, but you carry on and one day it will all be sorted.  Because age is looming on us, my DH takes the view not to worry about debt because when you are 50+ mortgage paid or debts clearing, pensions will start coming in and maybe you feel a bit flush with the cash - then you are going to ask yourself prob. because you have since forgotten how tight you were once, why was tx put on hold for so long or why did you give up.

As we were saying these things are sent to try and don't happen for a reason, that may not be clear to see - maybe this is your reason - you know you can't afford for it to happen.

Not sure if this helps or confuses.

Leanne - fingers crossed all is well with you today, and you feel confident to move onto the 1st tri board.

God I've just reread this - what waffle.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon,

Thank you all for your advice yesterday and today.

Well I told my mum and dh everything yesterday about my debt so at least they’re in the picture.  My mum has said that I shouldn’t worry and we’ll just wait and see what happens with this next lot of treatment, if the worst comes to the worst she will help get it cleared, so at least that’s a weight lift off my shoulders.

AF arrived yesterday so I’ve got my info session booked for 28th of this month.  Thing is I just don’t think I’ve got off to a good start this time round as I’ve been pretty tearful for the last week, at least I haven’t started meds yet so got time to sort myself out.

Sue – so you started sniffing, did they tell you you had to start at 10 or was that your choice?  You go back for your scan the day I start my meds, not too far behind you then!!!  Is this a private or NHS go you’re having, does anyone know if they do any of the stuff different between the two?

Pretty busy at work today but it least its lunch time.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - glad you have been able to talk about the debt, to the two closest to you, it certainly does seem easier and less stressful to have no secrets and tell all.

I think you are ok to be feeling tearful, especially with the news of your friend and then the stress of money worries.  The main thing for you decide is do you feel ready in all ways to start again.  When I had my Lap at Christmas as soon as next AF arrrived I went back into tx, I didn't really feel as strong and ready as I had previously and I wonder if I should have allowed myself more time.  I was just looking narrow mindly at end result - wanted to be preg through the summer.  But there is a while before you start and then when you are sniffing you have a bit longer to get ready too - I'm sure you'll be fine, it's partly the run up to starting again.  Make sure you talk about feelings with DH/mum or anyone.

Paula, I chose to sniff at 10.  I am dead lucky with my prog - I am sniffing every 12 hours.  So 10 suits me because I'm awake by then and it's just before I go to bed.  All depends on your sniffing schedule.

This go is NHS and sad to say I have to keep telling myself I am only here because it's free.  I see a huge difference.  Partly because it is London big hosp but prob cos it's also NHS, but I feel just like a number on the list and part of one big group where we are all being herded along together.  This sniffing and long protocol is a completely different idea, just so you fit in with their schedule and hours.  Can't believe they try to run Mon-Fri 9-5.  Certainly feel that I have lost any individuality or even personal treatment.  It prob depends on where you were private.  For me, it was a small team I knew them all, it was first names, and you sort of become friends.  I knew that the Consult played archery stuff like that.  I haven't been through it all yet but I felt sorry for Heather & Leanne, because I have a pic of my little ones taken by the embryologist under the microscope and also pics of the scan when they are being put in.  I also felt more involved and part of the process - decisions where made with me their in the lab.  Can't imagine I am going to be allowed to walk into the lab and chat with the embryologist while she shows me the embies under the slide.  

Ran this by DH and he totally agrees - at end of the day it comes down to patient numbers probably.

Unfortunately, if I get preg this time I may have to take this back, although acu, drugs, protocol and the fact that I will be on steroids etc will mean that I can't compare like with like really.

Take care

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sue – I was at the Essex Nuffield before and my treatment there wasn’t brilliant so don’t suppose I will notice much difference, do the private get treated any different, anyone?  I’m also taking steroids this time round and clexaine as I have a high nk count, this was something I looked into myself and just told the cons at Barts this is how I want to play it.  I’m not really looking forward to doing a long protocol as my last one was a short one and that was the best one so far, not sure if the sniffing is a good thing for me, oh we’ll we’ll just have to see I suppose.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - what a difference then I was at Tun Wells Nuffield - love the place.  Another thing I noticed when we went for first appt. at Nuffield we were shown around dept.  Access all areas.  I did expect a tour at least at the info session.  So you satisfy yourself as to cleanliness etc.

DH's were seen as part of the furniture and were welcomed at all times.  I remember the nurses would run after mine do you want coffee etc. I would tell them he can look after himself, but they never listened.  Somehow have the feeling that they might be seen to be in the way at Barts (or is that my experience of other NHS gynae hosps just rubbing off - I should reserve judgement).

I am not looking forward to long protocol either - but I see it I have no choice.  I had asked Consult. if I could stick to most of the drugs that I knew where headache safe for me ie: Puregon and from my goody bag the answer is no.  (Ronnie I did check with Nurse).

They say there is no difference between long and short - but you know from experience as do other girls that there seems to be.

Glad you are taking Clexane & Steroids - I will be too.  I told the Consult, this but he tried to put me off saying it is just a ploy to get you to spend money when you are vunerable.  They said at end of day it was a personal choice and they were only treating me for IVF if I choose another treatment alongside of this one, so be it.  He did thank me for my honesty by telling him.  As far as they are concerned NK cells is a load of rubbish.  Maybe if we all start telling them this is what we are doing they might listen.  From the articles I've read the outcomes seem quite optimistic.

He said if hype went round that you could buy special oranges and take 1/2 a day we would do that.  Didn't want to tell him that there are some girls on the msg boards who are taking pineapple juice  

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Sue – sounds just like my consultant, he told me that the nk treatment wouldn’t make any difference but if that was the route I wanted to go down then so be it.  He also said that there is nothing I can do to improve my chances, so why are there so many books that advise you on this, that and the other.  I’m gonna see how this go goes but if I’m not happy if I need to have another go I’ll find somewhere else to go.  I would have loved to have got a pic of my embies, wasn’t given the option at my last hospital.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula

The advice giving at the info session is that there is nothing you can do to increase chances of working either - other than obvious - regular gentle exercise, healthy diet, folic acid, no smoking and watch the alcohol.

Half this site is tips and advice on what works - I think they just trust the trad. meds.

Just been digging through all my old notes from the Nuffield and now I've reread them I see I was advised to drink 2 ltrs of water and 2 pts milk a day.  I didn't do the milk because I couldn't tolerate it at the time, but will give that a go this time.

Suggest we all try it - if we include pineapple juice to our gums will drown


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I just don't know how I'm gonna be able to drink so much, been trying to get into drinking 2 litres of water a day but so far haven't succeeded, do you reckon milkshake will be just as good, I do like milk but even better if there's a bit of strawberry added as well, and as for pineapple, I'm probably just gonna have one glass of that a day because I'm hearing different things on that one.  Are you taking asprin as well?  Who did you see regarding the nk cells?

I'm also doing the Marilyn Glenville Vits as well as her tincture stuff, well I've actually stopped that bit now but still doing her multi vit.

Anyways I'm off home now so have a nice evening and will be back on tomorrow.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - I don't think a drop of strawb will make any difference, main thing is to get the milk - for the protein.  I don't think McD's milkshakes would be too good though, unless you know what's in them.

I am taking aspirin as well - been doing it for months, because advice was any woman ttc should be on it.  That was also a tut, tut at Barts.

I am not sure about pineapple juice, being doing some surfing to try and find out but no luck.  There does seem to be conflicting views on this - something to do with the wrong suit of pineapple can bring on labour.

I saw Dr ******* at his Harley St Clinic for the nk cells.  Don't need to see him again unless I get to 7 wks.

Have a good eve.

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

leanne I hope today went well

Frances


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi, 

Glad you're on your way Sue.  Did you have NHS at Ton. Wells? I think having the funding takes such a pressure off, I'm sure it must help.  Wonder if there's any stats out there for NHS vs Private success? 

Today was probably the most nervous I've ever been in my life.  We got to see the same consultant that we've seen the whole way through, Dr Akeem, she's did the first appt, follicle appts, egg collection and then today so it's been really nice having that.  As soon as they started the scan they found the baby, heart fluttering away and then moved slightly and then found the other so yes it's twins!! Been in shock most of the day and ranging from laughing to panicing but so happy obviously.  

I know I may be slightly biased but even if it hadn't of worked I really wouldn't have faulted my tx at Barts.  I've never been private so have nothing to compare against but for me I didn't want to get close to the people or see the embryos before, etc.  In my head I needed to keep it clinical so that I didn't become too attached.  Everybody is different though.  I've just always found Barts to be spot on with everything and haven't felt like a number, the staff are so friendly and comforting through what is a stressful time for everyone.  The equipment is all new, the wards and rooms are clean and new looking, and appointments have always been dead on time which I was impressed at.  I don't believe they treat private or NHS any differently, they're still receiving the same amount of money where ever it comes from.  Maybe I got lucky with them I don't know but I really wouldn't hesitate to use them again.  

Waffled on again and am now 10 mins late picking hubby up from station - oops.... 

Will be back for personals later...


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

leanne

conragtulations I am soo pleased for you and two to boot!!! 

take care of them see you on the first tri board

Fran


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Leanne



more than pleased for you.

take very good care of yourself and make sure DH knows to as well.

Do come back and let us know updates.

Best of luck to all 4 of you  

Sue

PS> Please leave your tips and secrets with us.

PPS Thanks for reassuring comments re: your findings of tx at Barts.

Fran glad to hear how well you are doing, you will soon be off to 2nd Tri board?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Leanne

Twins!!!!! Many congratulations! 

Have plenty of rest & look after yourself.

Good to hear positve comments about Bart's too. Hopefully things will improve!

Sue - How's the sniffing?  What drugs have they given you?

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie

Hopefully things will improve   indeed.

Sniffing seems ok - tastes yukky though doesn't it?  Why couldn't they make it flavoured like medicine was when we were small.

I have synarel 2 sniffs every 12 hrs.  Menopur, Cyclogest (I think that is standard for everyone, no alternative).  I should also have pregnyl - the one off drug, but it wasn't in my bag, so will have to chase that - have you got yours?

We were told at info session that Aspirin was an optional if we wished to (although evidence was inconclusive) unless it was specifically mentioned that you should.

Nobody has rung me back to confirm the safety of my anti head med.  Nurse did say it wasn't crucial to stop it at the mo so maybe that's why they didn't call back and are going to discuss it on next visit, I think it is if it a drug that I have to be weaned off.

When do you next go for scan?

Hope everyone is resting and enjoying the evening.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

I've got Pregnyl too..is that the one where you have to keep in the fridge? I guess you can always pick it up when you have your baseline scan.

I was specifically told about the aspirin. I asked the nurse why but she couldn't tell me! 

If they haven't called you back, given them a ring tomorrow, if nothing just for reassurance.

Scan is next Tuesday. God I hope my lining is thin enough this time..maybe I should just throw the suprecur down the back of my throat..?? Yes, it tastes vile but bizarrely I've got used to the taste! 

We saw an advert on the Cat Protection League's website about a brown siamese cat neediing a home.  I persuaded dh to let me phone & asked about him (he's called Bernard!) but the lady said that someone asked yesterday & it looks like he'll be going to them.  I'm glad he's been re-homed & it's obviously not meant to be yet but it's good news that dh is willing to look...

Went to acu today. I asked him how come some people have 10/12 needles & I get away with 2/3. He said it's because other acus practice traditional chinese medicines which is more westernised.  Whereas the person he trained under said 'Less is more'. I thought, 'Yes, I like this concept very much!' I can feel the benefit & have even managed to persuade dh to see him next week to work on his 'boys' (dh has white coat syndrome & hates the sight of needles!!!)

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie

that is excellent news about moving on forward and considering another furry friend.  So sorry still for Oscar, but you just have to hope that he has found a unbelievable happier place to be with another furry friend.

Good luck with DH at the acu, I'm sure he will be fine it seems such a calming place.

These men come round to our ideas in the end.

Pregnyl is the one you keep in the fridge.  It is taken to kickstart ovulation just before ec.  So it is a way off before I need it yet.

Surprised the nurse couldn't tell you the reason for the aspirin.  It is either taken for thinning the blood, prevents clots forming which is not ideal when little blood vessels are growing in the womb area, because obviously if a clot stuck in one of these then the supply would be cut and that could be crucial for the little one forming.

The other reason is they believe that it helps with implantation.

My acu guy is westernised.  He tells me that chinese med believe no pain no gain ie: using roman candles to burn rather than moxa, even if it results in blisters.  

I guess we don't care as long as it works for us.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

I told dh that as I believe in reincarnation, Oscar's obviously done his 'job' quicker than intended, so he's off to a better place, hence the mystery of 'Where do the missing cats go?' is solved. DH preferred that theory to 'cats are so disloyal he's probably found someone else who feeds him'!!

Yes, they do come around to our ways of thinking in the end, even though sometimes it takes them a long time!

Blisters Oh no, I'm a big coward. Sometimes even when my acu puts in about 3 needles, they hurt so much (mainly on feet) that I'm glad he's not putting more in! DH is prob best off lying on the couch when he's asked questions by acu, that way if he faints he won't hurt himself!

Aspirin sounds good. I'll have to ask them why I was prescribed when I go back next week.

What are you up to at the weekend?

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie

Still finishing my greenhouse at the w/e and DH collects his newish car (a little toy for himself) , because he's worried that if he doesn't get it now he never will.  Mid life crisis.

I would enquire about aspirin - always good to know their theory.

What's your w/e like.

Lucky me has sniffed and can go to bed now

Goodnight

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

You're sooooooooooooo lucky..I have to wait until 11pm!  

Saturday probably doing the washing (if it doesn't rain) & packing, as on Sunday I have to travel up to Birmingham, stay overnight with 10 men (not in the same room though!) & have in a meeting on Monday. Travelling back Monday afternoon. 

I want to go to sleep!!! Zzzz...

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie

Yes I do sympathise with you having to give in to clock watching just because of a sniff.  It must be really doing you in.  Especially with the travelling around as well.  My DH's level of support goes as far as telling you that it is all good practice for the future.

What a glamorous w/e life you lead, washing and Brummy with so many men.  Don't envy you.  Really think pos. so you can give it all up and stay at home, still tired and busy but happy.

DH asked me to stop taking my head med. last night so I've stopped.  First side effect gone I was awake and up at 7 this morning.  Can't believe.  Kept laying there for awhile thinking I must be tired go to sleep can't get up yet.  Even my cats were surprised.

Hoping it is not to much to do all together sniffing, stopping this drug and knowing that AF should be coming sometime.  A combination of all 3 sounds disastrous but we will see.  I am also food allergic and with this med I have been able to treat myself to some safer bits, ie: ice cream although that treat was becoming daily.  So have promised myself to be stricter again, at least for awhile.  I am not sure if I am now tolerant of it or the drug was masking the symptom.

Kyla - how are you, you seem quiet at the mo, hope all is well and you feel great.  Let us know where you at.  Certainly don't be suffering in silence if that is the prob.  Thinking of you.

Leanne hope you & DH celebrated last night and are still as happy as can be.  Not surprised you are panicking.  I started panicking as soon as I got my pos. test.

I said we would get someone of this board, now going for another we are on a roll - Kyla no pressure.  

I feel my age this w/e my baby brother is to be 27, I remember him being born and caring for him as my own.  I bet I wouldn't recognise him anymore.

Have a good day everyone - it's Fri and w/e promises to be reasonable weather.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning all,

Hopefully I’ll be able to work my sniffing out so I don’t have to stay up too late, I’m usually in bed by no later than 10!!!!

I think I’m gonna start taking my asprin now then, I was just following the NK treatment plan for Dr ******* and it says on there to start taking it 2-4 weeks before et, oh well a couple of weeks early isn’t gonna hurt.

Leanne – congratulations, twins wow, you must be thrilled.  Lets hope there’s plenty more BFP’s to come out way.

Anyways will pop back a bit later.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula

I hope you can work out a sniffing plan that fits in with your schedule.  It seems to depend what prog you are on from my list options seem to be Synarel 2 sniffs every 12 hrs, Supracur 2 sniffs every 8 hrs, Suprefact 1 sniff every 4 hrs and 2 at bedtime.

Unbelievably me at home with time to kill has the most convenient of every 12 hrs, poor Ronnie who is busy working has to stay up late and get up early.

I am already on the aspirin too, glad you saw Dr ******* he seems a lovely genuine man.  I don't think Barts want aspirin started until after ec, but they did say if you want Dr *******'s treatment alongside this we can't stop you.

Enjoy the afternoon - work countdown begins.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

BFN but my chart looks interesting so I will wait until Monday and then test again just in case that dip I had two days ago was implantation...


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla

Sorry to hear your news, thinking of you over the weekend and let's hope it's better news on Monday.



be strong

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Morning Sue - You're up early today too   Thanks for the hug.

I'm okay. I have a really busy day today which helps and I cant help thinking there is still some hope so Im going to focus on that for now.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla

Don't give up hope yet as miracles do happen.
I have everything crossed for you! 

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning girles

Hope you are all ok today, promises to be a lovely sunny day, so hope you can all make the most of it.

Kyla - I know you busy house arranging and want to keep yourself occupied, but overdo it, take it easy.  This maybe a crucial time.

Ronnie - I hope you can enjoy this morning and get some rest too before your long journey.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Had to do my official test this morning (14dp2dt - 16dpo) and it was BFN.
I'm calling the clinic later to see how we go from here.       
Sorry this is quick - just wanted to let you know before I go to work.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla 

Very, very sorry - I'm with you - hope you can cope at work today.

''You're coming back down and you really do mind, Your having a bad day'' - Daniel Powter

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Kyla,

So sorry to hear your news, hope you're ok at work today, you're so brave I know I couldn't face work.  Keep your chin up hun.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello

A result.  Finally got someone in the IVf unit to speak to me about my anti headache med.  The feedback was we don't want you to carry on taking it, but don't worry for now, stop it near ET time.  Trouble was they couldn't tell me if I needed to be weaned off it, which is not a lot of good near ET time when I need to stop it.  Said I would have to ask neurologist.

But when I collected my drugs from pharmacy they had some little cards advertising a medication helpline.  So I've called them they were really understanding, listened to my whole prob.  asked questions etc and said they would do some research and get back to me.  And they did.  It seems the my med. is commonly used for depression and to sedate violent patients  , so this is how the IVF team know of it.  But to treat them they have it in a dose of 100% more than mine.  At the end of the day my dose is so small that the risks are mini too, but of course there is a risk.  They have suggested I carry on with it but try halving the daily dose and see how it goes for 2 wks, I can then think about leaving it at that or cutting it out.  But I do need to be weaned off of it, although it can be done in time for ET.

So feel much happier and sorted now.  , As does DH.

PS>  Also asked about the drug the neurologist did suggest I change to and they said don't touch it, especially as no women have risked taking it in preg, because they have seen the results in animals - say no more.

So how are you all doing - Paula did AF arrive?  You will soon be joining me.

Kyla, I know now may not be the time for you to think about it partly because you may want to hear what Barts have to say at your follow-up appt.  But from your sig I assume you have always got to ET and 2 ww stage.  I am wondering if you need to look into immune testing.  Did you see that web link I posted for a immune questionnaire?  You could try asking at Barts but my impression is that they see it all as a load of *?!.*!?.  If you want a chat about this and any info, let us know.

Ronnie, good luck for tomorrow, really routing for you and hope that there is a better answer.  There better be.

Hi to everyone else - is it just us 4 left here or is anyone else watching and to shy to join us? 

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Sue,

Hospitals are a nightmare aren’t they, at least you’ve got some answers now although Barts should have been the ones telling you all that.

Well AF arrived for me last Wednesday, probably forgot to tell you, I’ve got my info session on 28th of this month so not long left before I start, not far behind you eh!!!!

How’s things going with you, when’s your next app at the hospital?

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - Your change to my sig quote actually got a smile out of me!  
I did the immune test but it said I didnt need testing. DH & I have said that if we do this fresh go on the NHS at Barts we will probably move clinics if we do a private go again - just to see if that makes a difference.
They called me back this afternoon and said I might even be able to start the cycle when I get AF this week which would be fantastic. I really want to jump back on it and keep going, you know?
Im glad you got an answer for your headache meds question. 

Ronnie - Is your baseline tomorrow? Hope it goes okay!

Paula - Thanks for the chin-up. Unfortunately I had to go to work - I know there are too many other people off. Luckily mostly I got left alone today (other than the constant phone of course) so it wasnt too bad.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - I'm so sorry to hear about your news. Do you have to have another consultation before they start you off again? Fingers crossed you get your AF & can jump straight back on.

Sue - Glad you've got your head pills sorted at last. Don't you hate it when everyone refuses to take responsibility? I'm really pleased that the phoneline gave you the answers that you needed.

How's the sniffing going?

Paula - Not long before your info session, then you'll be starting soon after. Bet you can't wait!!

Hospital appointment at 12:40. I had a dream last night that my lining is still as thick & they cancelled my tx!!!!! 

Have a good day, everyone.

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all

Ronnie - good luck for today will be thinking of you.  It must have been a really bad dream, I don't think they would cancel tx because lining was too thick because you would just continue for a bit longer.  They are likely to cancel if to thin though.  Glad AF stopped - wouldn't it be awful if we really like that every month  

Kyla - can you really jump straight back on, no 3 month wait.  I completely understand why you want to jump back on, I wanted to every time.  It sort of felt that I was doing something about it and trying to get back to the same stage I was at previously asap.  Which is why I suggested Heather should if she felt ready - until you told me about 3 month wait.  Strange only seems to apply to the NHS.  I know a girl who is private and like me was given the ok to jump straight back on.

Paula 1 week to go, it'll soon be here.  Have you sniffed before?  I haven't and I don't feel that I am on tx really yet, partly I suppose because the sniffing doesn't really do anything in terms of progress to move you along.  I see it that it is just organising me in line with their wants.  Whereas once you start injecting it is more real because that is making follies/eggies.

Sniffing seems to be going ok (all fingers crossed), AF pains are starting to come.  Straight away I have noticed by reducing my med by half I am awake and willing to get up earlier in the morning.  Had one headache which surprisingly I treated with a strong coffee.  I do feel tired around 5-6ish, depending on how busy I am as to how knackered I feel.

Acu session last night, he says I am making progress and doing well.  Still had 8 needles in legs/ankles/feet and couple in and out.  He hasn't moved onto IF yet still working on liver/kidneys tonifying and getting head under control, energy levels are weak also - maybe it is working.

Have a good day - Ronnie and exciting one.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Morning Sue

Glad your headache can be controlled.  Sounds like acu is doing his job. My acu is still treating me on my 'dampness' & won't be treating IF until I start injecting. When's your next scan? The sniffing makes me feel very tired, especially just after I've taken it. Don't try & do too much!!

Will let you know how I get on later...eek!

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - very funny telling me not to try and do too much - says she who seems to be driving half way round the UK, while I stay safely at home.  It will be ok today.

I do push myself in the lead up to tx because I want everything that could poss be done around the house and garden perfect so it's not bugging me when I really should rest.  The agreement with DH where he works and I run house and garden is a great theory until times like this.  If I'm ill he will cook - but am I ill?

Excellent news we received letter from Council we have planning approval for our extension.  This is pos thinking it is to create a 2nd bed - who for well we will have to wait and see.  Our current bed is large so have warned DH that we may need to move into new one because I'm having twins and as I am unsure what sex I want at the mo, we need to keep our current room as option to divide  

DH finally got his car not sure if its a mid life crisis or a panic this tx is getting serious it may work I better get what I want before its too late and doomed for another 20 yrs with practicality.  He has promised me he will be realistic and admit defeat the day the car is no longer practical - its a 307 convertible, not the ultimate car he wanted, but I managed to get him to give in a bit.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

How is everyone today?

Kyla – I still think you’re very very brave tackling work.  When do you have a follow up app, do you know?

Sue – I have done the sniffing twice before, I hate that part of the treatment for the same reasons as you, plus I always seem to have hot flushes when I do that and I’m sure everyone on the train can see me going bright red!!!!

Ronnie – good luck with your app today.

Well not much to report from me, AF is almost gone, another week before my info session, I can’t say I’m excited, very nervous of it failing again.  I’m having a bit of a problem decided what to do.  I’ve only got 2 weeks holiday left so I’m gonna take a week off after ec so that should cover a few days after et as well so I’ll be able to relax at home, but after that I need to go back to work up until test day, reason being is because I’m planning on taking a week off from test day as I just know that I won’t be able to face work if I get a BFN, I’m not one of these that can hide my emotions so its safer for me to stay home.  Now work doesn’t know I’m going through treatment as my last job made me redundant a week after my first cycle so I just won’t say anything now as can’t risk losing another job.  I’m thinking of driving to work, I work at Oxford Circus so would be travelling from Dagenham, as I thought that would be the safer option rather than getting a train but friends think I will be safer travelling by tube although I know if I get knocked, pushed or whatever I will panic, what do you think I should do?  Also what are you all doing or have done during your 2ww, in the past I’ve always had all the time off but I just can’t do it this time and really don’t want to go sick as that’s just extra worry of my company finding out anything.  Oh dear how much have I waffled!!!! 

Will pop back later

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula

At the info session they tell you that they can provide a note it is not a sick note but a note to say you have had a treatment (can't recall the actual word they used) and need time to recover, so this should help you out of that dilemma.

I know some girls have worked through the 2ww on the basis that it takes your mind of off it all and you can keep occupied.  As for being pushed shoved etc on the train.  I am not sure that that would be enough to upset the little ones, because my previous consult, said he had girls go through car crashes in the 2ww and still get a bfp.  Not really knowing your area or the journey driving in sounds like more stress and worry to me.

You shouldn't be nervous of the tx, you must think pos.  Although it is only natural to be scared and wary, I think it is a mother nature defence (excuse the pun), I am told that 40% of tx is our own pos. attitude.  If it fails you have to be strong and jump back on.  Think of a driving test, you fail, you get over it, and try again - you have to because otherwise you wouldn't pass and nobody would be driving.

I only came in for a break - while I was active and busy, busy I got carried away and shopped online ordering god knows how many bulbs, now they have all arrived and need planting.  EEEEK.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

I didn't have a good day at the hospital!! My lining was 5.7mm (compared to 5.8 last week) & I've got a follie on one of my ovaries!!! So they took another blood test & found out that my hormone level is just as high as last week's so I'll be sniffing for the forseeable future.  In addition, they've put me on Provera to bring on another AF (I've only just finished one lasting 12 days!!!). I've got to phone them on the 1st day of my AF & I'll go for another scan the Tuesday after. If my lining is thin enough then I can inject, otherwise they'll put me on buserelin injections. 

I asked them why the drugs haven't worked & they said it's because my own hormones are over-riding the down regg drugs!!!! The good news is that when I asked for more sniffers, the prescribed me synarel by mistake & when I queried it, they said I can change since it was an easier drug to take as it's only twice a day & because I was having such a hard time. So no more 7am-11pm for me..yippee!!!!

Paula - I've wondered about 2ww as well.  Is it better to have the 1st or 2nd week off? How far is it from Dagenham to London?  Is your job stressful? 

On Sunday evening when I was having the evening meal with the other men, I sat next to this very lovely chap from another company who spent half the evening trying to persuade me to have kids. It was quite funny really!

Sue - talk about making more work for yourself. When you've finished, can you come & do some weeding for me please?? When are you thinking about starting your extension?

Peugeot 307 conv, eh?? That's snazzy. What's his ultimate car then??

Kyla - Hope you're OK. 

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - The three month wait is after a medicated cycle so that your body is back to it's natural state before you start messing with it again. My FET was unmedicated (prog doesnt count) so Im okay to start as soon as they can fit me in. I had to wait the three months whilst private due to the Gonal-F. Im not sure if I have a follow up or if I just collect a Rx. It could be as my treament was so recent they wont bother to chat (we knew the FET wasnt as good a shot anyway) and I would much rather just get on with it.

Ronnie - Ugh! How frustrating for you to not been down-regged yet! I guess they want AF to get rid of that lining and start again. Good news on getting Synarel though. BTW - I only used one of my three boxes of that as I was allergic and I live near you so if you want mine as back-up let me know.

Paula - I wish I didnt have to work yesterday and today. At times, it's been quite hard to cope. Especially when others get rude or stroppy because they dont understand Im not in the mood for jokes right now.
I got the train back from my ET and FET and it was fine. Just had DH sit beside me and take up lots of room 

Officially CD1 today so left a message and will hopefully find out tomorrow if they have room for me this month - fingers crossed they do!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla

Good luck for tomorrow. Hope you can get on tx ASAP. Thanks for the offer of the synarel. At this rate, I'll still be sniffing at Christmas so may take you up on it!!!

Do they have a section on this website to enable people to sell their un-opened drugs at a reduced cost? It'd be beneficial to both parties! But does that make the seller a dealer

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning  

Ronnie sorry to hear yesterday was not at all what you was expecting to hear, I wouldn't have expected that either.  Can't believe all those extra days of AF and only a mm of change.  I know it's not what you want, but bring on the AF asap.  Bit concerned about you becoming anaemic though with 2 AF's so close together.  Watch your diet and make sure it's full of iron - liver (ugh), beef, lamb, clams, oysters, mussels, beans, peas, leafy greens, dried fruit, some breakie cereals, brewers yeast (in case you didn't know), or just get some tabs.

That's the trouble with tx each cycle and especially the first one it is all done to trial and error.  Can see why they call the first a trial to gauge responses and reactions.

But I really appreciate you hanging back and waiting for me to catch up - thanks  

Not sure that there could be a site for advertising left over drugs - it would make you a dealer, just not the norm.  Probably also concerns about these drugs are only meant for you because someone else prescip would be different etc.  You'll have to arrange something privately.  But think   Ronnie, you can't sniff for ever!!!!!!!!!!! - feel for you I was asked yesterday how long had I been on tx, had to check calendar because it feels like I've been clock watching and sniffing forever, only been a week.

At least one bonus you've managed to get changed to synarel it really is so much easier, it may also mean different drug - different reaction ?

How about you take that man up on his suggestion of children, speak to DH about it - good idea of his, what was he really saying time you left your job?    I would have used my DH's mothercare joke.

The other car was a Jag XK8 coupe.  He had secretly visited it twice and test drived it, before showing it to me.  I thought it was crazy to buy a car 4 yrs older than ours and cost a lot more to buy.  DH wasn't convinced told me it was a bargain it had already depreciated so we wouldn't lose as much money as ours does, in Jag terms age doesn't matter.  I argued insurance costs, servicing, petrol.  He fought back he had found insurance at an good price, servicing and parts would possibly be expensive but the owner had had it all done, petrol wouldn't be much - not sure about that one our car is a 1.4 this was a 4L.  And practicality for our life now let alone the future.  Anyway crunch came when dealer didn't make a good offer on trade in.

Looking at the 307 I still don't think I got a really good deal on practicality but let him have his toy for now  

As for my extension, well we now proceed to Building Regs application and I am currently talking with architect about small details, this is where we have to put down every detail for the spec, materials to be used, actual layout etc so council can agree it meets with fire, safety, look of area etc.  I was thinking of waiting until spring because a flat roof has to be taken off, but DH wants it underway yesterday and also knowing there is money in the bank he will just use it - I don't recall budget for a new car when I costed everything.

Girls don't lie to Dh's - I know my DH wouldn't mind and he has no idea of cost of bulbs etc, but I had brought some 150 but I told him just a few, anyway asked him to go to B&Q last night to pick up some pansies, he also came back with another 150 daff bulbs, because he thought I would like them because they look cute and he thought they were cheap - I haven't finished yesterday's yet  

Ronnie, of course I will do your garden - shame you live the other side of the Sx.  I use to do an old lady's but she moved and then I done my friend's - but she won't let me anymore.

Kyla, I forgot you were unmedicated, sorry that makes sense why you can start again.  Fingers crossed it can be now.  Then we will all be still together.  

Paula - hope you are ok today another battle to work through.

All 3 of you take care and have a good day at work - I'll think of you as I laze in my garden enjoying the sun (wherever it is at the mo)  

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla

immune stuff, I know you said you had done the test - but it might be worth taking again to see if sadly these 2 little ones pushed you over the limit.
http://www.repro-med.net/tests/immtest.php

I found this website which makes interesting reading, see what you think http://www.sharedjourney.com/imm.html

If it is a route you feel you should investigate it probably would mean putting this tx on hold while you had the tests done.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello Sue

Thanks for making me LOL!!!

Liver?? Urgh! I'd rather poke my eyes out with a sharp stick!! At this rate I'd still be sniffing at christmas & you'd have overtaken me!!

It's a shame about the drugs especially as they're so expensive in the first place & if the prescription matches the other person's leftovers, what's the problem (apart from making you a dealer!!)?

Hopefully the synarel will do the trick. I sniffed it at 10 last night & I felt a real tingle in my nose..did it happen to you as well?? I think they prescribed the wrong drug by accident & when I queried it, they gave it to me anyway!!

The trip up to brum was very good, especially as I used to live & work there but haven't been back in years so I was really shocked at the change..there are soooooooo many shops there now, it's really unbelievable! Yes, I reminded the guy that if I had children, I wouldn't be there having dinner with 14 other men! He meant well & I didn't really want to spoil his fun by telling him that we're actually in them middle of tx (well, still at the start!).

Funny you should mention the XK8, cos that's what I saw in brum, the new model that's coming out next year! Very very nice car if you've got a spare £50k but no boot space for a pram!! The insurance is very expensive for this car & it must guzzle the petrol, what with prices so expensive these days, & the parts prices aren't cheap either!! Tell him the convertible is much nicer..the coupe is for old blokes!!!!!

Is your DH hoping for an indian summer so he can pose with the roof down? My friend's dp does that..they have an MX5 & even when the weather is cold, he puts the heated seat on & the roof down!!! Think he's going through his second youth!!! At least he's got 9 months to enjoy it & then he can swap it for an MPV for when you have twins!!!!!

Good grief! I'll pray that the weather holds up for you so you can put yet another 150 daffs in your garden. I used to like gardening but I can't seem to work up the enthurisiam these days. We grew vegs in our greenhouse but only because dh watered them deligently, otherwise they'd be dead within the 1st week!!! 

I've got a day off as well today. Shame we don't live closer otherwise I would have given you a hand with the bulbs (or watched you whilst I'm drinking your tea!!!)

Off for a sniff & pill pop. Acu at 2pm. 

Have a lovely day everyone

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Ronnie

Glad I can make you laugh - who needs counselling eh? when we can sort it between us all.

So I'll just comedian to my list of job titles shall I  

I think there is nothing wrong in us sharing leftovers other than that we would be dealers but we would be good ones.  Come and do it in this house, it use to belong to a drug dealer, its probably been feeling quite a home now needles are back in the house.

Sorry I don't recall getting a tingle feeling but shouldn't think it is anything to worry about.

Oh yes, the new Jag is what he really, really would like - but he knows he's never going to get it, so this "old banger" was next best thing.  I think it is second youth, mid life crisis or even panic this tx is getting serious and may just work and than I'm committed to practicality and affordability for next 20 yrs.  He is moaning at the mo, that when he leaves for work at 6.30 it's not sunny enough for the roof down.  I can already see the next debate, you know the one about the duvet, well now it will be the roof, I'm cold he's hot.  He seems happier enough with it does 0-60 for him  .

He did test drive the MX5 a few years back but he could only fit in it with the roof down,  If the roof was up we had to avoid sleeping policeman.  We drove it down to Rye and got caught lunchtime in a jam by the end of the day he looked beetroot (bit thin on top).


I'm glad to hear you have a greenhouse with veg in, don't mind wittering on about mine now.  Which is still in progress of being built.  Thanks for the virtual reality hand with the daffs, that'll make me get them in knowing you are there too.  Bring milk with you.

Am noticing I'm getting a bit forgetful.

Your dampness reminded me when I tested pos for Candida, I had to have anti-candida diet which meant avoiding yeast family foods and seaweed because they are damp, which is what Candida likes to thrive on.  Not sure if that is relevant?

Anyway enjoy your day off and glad you are using for relaxing acu, treat yourself a bit.  Make sure you tell him about happenings.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

The synarel really got up my nose this morning!! I felt like I've breathed in water in the sea & it really stung for about 20 minutes. Daren't blow my nose either..the things we do to have kids! Have you been watching super nanny lately? We watched a couple of episodes where the kids were really bratty..dh looked at me & said 'You know, you don't have to keep the appointment at Bart's if you don't want to!!!'

DH & I have the same problem with hot/cold arguments too. He insists on walking around the house in winter just in boxers (please don't think in pictures as it's not a pretty sight!) & turning up the heating full blast. I then get headaches & bad sinuses as the heat is really oppressive. He did it again when I was away but forgot to turn the heat down so when I came home on monday, I had to open all the windows (what a waste!). When he came home, I threatened him that if he did it again, I'd divorce him!!!!!

It's funny that you mentioned about candida being damp..I had that several years ago & I got rid of it by bio-resonance treatment & 6 weeks worth of really really yucky diet. It was so bad at one time I'd sniff a packet of sweets just to get my 'fix'!!! Apparently sinus trouble is caused by damp as well. It's amazing what you learn through alternative medicines.

I don't mind you talking about gardening. You're very brave building the greenhouse yourself, I wouldn't know where to start! 

Your DH must be tall! Does the new car have separate seat heaters? It's nice to have a treat.  Hopefully the 307 will only be temporary, although if you are at home with the twins, you'll probably need a second car

It's probably best to tackle the extension in the spring. DH's parents had an extension built over the winter - all they had was a bit of tarpaulin that separated the main house from the extended bit so they froze all their bits off for months. They vowed never to do that in a hurry!!

Happy gardening!

Ronnie


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon,

Ronnie – sorry you’re still not ready to start stimms yet let hope its not much longer eh!!!  Travelling to work by tube takes me about an hour but I’m not too sure by car, might be a bit longer as its up in the West End.  My job can be stressful but only when I’m really busy, which for some reason I seem to be lots at the moment but then the other secretary is coming back from maternity leave next week so it should die down a bit.

Sue – that’s good that the hospital can provide you with a note about needing time off, is that something that they just tell you at the info session or did someone have to ask?  Maybe I could take the first week off sick but then I’d feel cheeky taking 2 weeks hols straight after so will still end up coming into work on the 2nd week, not my choice at all though!!!!  How’s all the drinking going, are you managing to do it all?  I’m still really struggling.

Kyle – how you feeling love?

Well I’m still fairly busy at the mo.  Gonna nip out and get something for lunch in a minute, mind you because I’m on metformin  its making me feel pretty yucky and I never know what to have to eat.  Last night we were having lamb but I just couldn’t face it so dh had my share as well.

Not long before my info session, then it will finally feel like things are moving along again.  I had my counselling session yesterday (this is what I started after my last failed go as I didn’t cope too well) anyways I told her last night that I’m gonna have a break from the counselling as it makes me too emotional and that’s the last thing I need while going through the next lot of treatment.

Anyways better get on, will try and pop back later.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Such a lot happened since I last posted and I was just near the end of my reply and then lost the post - aargh!! So frustrating when that happens!!  Anyway, just a quick recap of wot I was saying, as need to get on with some work.

Leanne - Fab news, very excited for u, early days I know, but brought a tear to my eyes.    Am using Andrew, your recommendation for acu and really enjoying it, getting lots of benefits already.  

Ronnie and Sue -   , sorry Ronnie that you r in for a longer down reg, but hope it gets there eventually and you will both be stimming soon.  Can I join u for a cuppa and virtual gardening?!!!  

My dh has said that if we aren't successful, he wants a BMW!!! Boys and their toys!...

Kyla -   , hope u ok and able to start again soon.

Paula -  I went to school in Dagenham (born in Barking!), so know that district line journey well - wot a drag it is!!!  Hope whatever you decide to do re: journey, it works out best.  I'd say train, as you escape stress of road and congestion charge.  Horrible that stress around work isn't it?  Hope you can do whatever you feel is right for u, as its your life, and as your last job showed, work often shows no obligation to us staff, so please be selfish!!  Ur tx will be starting soon, sending u   

Hello to anyone else and hope you're well.

Quick update on me - had no internet access at home for few weeks, hoping to get it sorted out today, and work has been so busy, horrible and stressful, that i've not been able to take proper lunch hours etc.  But today that's all changed!! Think I'm finally starting to relax more after last tx, so much has been happening and been very stressed about work,  but am now feeling more philosophical about it all and feel like I'm starting to take charge of my life (if that makes sense!).  Going to book on training, starting a new sign language course on Saturday and enjoy acu.  And will hopefully be calm and ready for appt in Oct and tx whenever that starts again.  If I have internet access again, will visit again before end of week.  Have missed u all and been really good to catch up on where you're all at.  

Take care and see you soon,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather it's good to hear from you, glad to read that you are doing ok.  You do sound as though you have been busy, busy with loads going on, I found that was the best way to be get busy doing all sorts of stuff and sorting things out.  Sorry that you have to read about Leanne, prob especially difficult as you were there tog side by side.  At least acu is working for you - you never know that might have been the missing bit.    When in Oct is your appt?

If you have time you are welcome to join Ronnie and me for a cuppa - we are still in the garden although no sun, planted 150 bulbs so far.

BMW eh, my DH says no way to one of those.  Ronnie as for Jag's being old men's I queried that and he said only it is the daimler or sovereign sort.  I think what worries him is he doesn't want to wait until he can afford one and then only drive at 20mph wearing his hat.  Do you have those down your way?

Toys indeed just before we went to Ireland he asked me what I thought about getting a sat nav.  I said poss good idea, saves me a job, but I said no point if we are changing the car at some stage because the next one might already have it - can't see that happening he says.  Then he sees the Jag in the local garage and the rest is history.

Paula the nurse mentions it in the info session about sick notes, it seems to be part of the spiel.  I think you request it either at EC or ET (afraid didn't listen that closely too that bit), still I could get one and post it to the Boss (DH) so he knows, kitchen is closed etc.

As for drinking, water is no prob for me as that is my main drink allday.  The pineapple juice still not sure about although am having a glass a day, just cause I like it.  As for the milk I haven't started that yet as it's to help with implantation thought I would wait till nearer the time.  The only time drinking goes haywire is when I am busy - in the garden, because I feel I am coming in to drink every half hour with nothing getting down.

Can't the counsellor help through tx and treat the emotional stuff?  You wait till you meet the Barts one - counselling is seen as an enhancement of your tx.  Except you need to book an appt. and it is best that you have the appt. before going in med. appt.  because they don't run to time and counsellors do.  So you need to predict what bad news you are going to be given in your scan, or the outcome with the Doc get counselling for it on how to handle and to know what you are dealing with and then go and have the consultation.  Clever  

Ronnie thanks for mentioning about your DH in boxers, let's hope I either forget that image or don't meet him  

Not sure about your experience sniffing this morning - can't say anything like that.  It recommends you blow your nose before sniff, it's after I need to.

I don't watch supernanny - DH would be worried I will   the parents and I will worry that DH will   the kids - it goes nuts in the supermarket.  I did mention to DH about watching and he said what to see how determined we are to stay with tx.

We use to visit a college friend of mine who had a little boy and everytime I came away   because the toddlers meal would be a bit of everything in a bowl, he picked up bits and threw them on the floor and parents put them back in, then when they finished eating bowls were cleared away - even if he hadn't eaten.  He would then run around crying, they said because he was hungry so he would get a choccy bic which he hid in the seat of his pedal car, so then they gave him another until eventually he is taking bites out of all of them.  So DH said we aren't going anymore, it does you in (there were other reasons too).

My DH is touching 6 and I am just under - he did want a celica at one stage and he sat in it and didn't fit.

The greenhouse building is down to my DH really - he's the clever one.  I am usually just the holder, fetcher and carrier.  Need to press on with it as I have 15 non-hardy fuschias that will need homing before frosts yuk yuk yuk!

Anyway, I've waffled and I should get a bit more outside done.

Catch you later
Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather - Good to hear from you again. Hope you're not working too hard!! Acu is great isn't it? I can feel the benefit almost instantly.

Sue - I'm feeling tired just watching you plant all those bulbs..think I'll make us another cup of tea! I've brought a choccie cake as well, fancy a slice??

No, the Jaguar coupe is more of an old man's car whereas the convertible is more snazzy. Having said that, if someone drops a coupe on my lap, I wouldn't turn it down!!! I told dh that if tx doesn't work I want a Mini Cooper S. He turned round & said he wants a Porsche Boxster!! 

Paula - Sue's right about the counsellor lady. I thought at the time during info session that as you have to book your appointment in advance, how would you know when you're going to need it? The nurse told us during the info session that you can request a note from them to show your employer, I guess it's kind of a sick note. I didn't take much notice because I've just about have enough holidays to cover the time off during 2ww. Still not sure whether I'd want the 1st or 2nd week off though. Hey ho, at least I don't have to worry about that yet as I'd still be sniffing at christmas!!! As for the transport, I'd recommend tube, as you can just sit & relax whereas driving around London is quite stressful, especially if there are road works, traffic jams & diversions.

Acu was good. When I mentioned about the lining & more sniffing, he wondered whether he's made my body so strong that I'm fighting the drugs, although he said he's not worked on the hormones, just trying to sustain my energy level & remedying my 'dampness', which according to him, is still quite damp! He's worked directly on my uterus today to get rid of anything that shouldn't be there, physically & emotionally. Will have to wait & see. DH is going to see him tomorrow & as he has white coat syndrome, acu is going to wear a T shirt...isn't he lovely!!!

Wasn't aware that I have to drink milk Too much gives me sinusitis..how much do we have to drink?

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Gate crasher alert!

Hello all,  

Stupid question first this is Barts in London right?

If so then can I join you?  We have just started our 2nd cycle of IVF there, started sniffing last week.  It would be great to chat to people who know what I'm going through.  Only discovered this site during 2ww in April.  It was a god send. 

You all seem to know each other really well which is lovely.  I'm guessing people come from all over for treatment at Barts and I think I've read somewhere before that someone is from near Braintree, which is where I live, (honestly I'm not a stalker).!!!!! 

Are any of you going through treatment now?  If so how are you finding it?  Crazy what we put ourselves through, hopefully it will all be worth it in the end.

Good luck to you all   

Cal


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Welcome to Barts strongest woman - Ronnie  
Let's hope acu man can dig out anything that shouldn't be there.  Isn't amazing if it hadn't been for our tx would all unknowingly be walking around me with candida, you with dampness - makes you wonder if anyone in the street is normal, well prob not anyway.  Good luck with DH going so not wearing a white coat and T shirt will make all the difference will it - Men what are they like.  

I'll pass msg on about old men - maybe he is?? how do you know  

We will have less talk of Mini Cooper's that will never work because you don't need one.  

Really thanks for the choc cake, you really must be here because I've just come in and thought I would treat myself to a choc brownie and read your posts and hey you sent me cake.  The counsellor woman said we may have madness, go bonkers - if she's reads this - so what did we today so we can tell DH's, well planted, bulbs, more bulbs and a few tulips.  Started planting the pansy baskets and pulling out the summer bedding - hate doing that it's the sign of something  

Milk you should be drinking 2pts because the protein in it helps with implantation - but naughty Ronnie you haven't been reading your mail that was days ago   - Have you tried Goats milk it's gentler on the sinus?  They recommend Soya for sinus', got my friend on it and she swears by it.  But you need the animal.

Cal -   - we do know each other really well, because some of us have been stuck here awhile and just lately a few have moved on, so numbers are down.  You are more than welcome to join us we are at Barts, London.  You will find a couple of girls here from Esx, so you should feel at home.

Sorry your first didn't work for you, here's hoping this time round.

So where at we are at:_

well I'm sniffing now, started 15/9 last week too and I have b/l scan on 4//10.

Ronnie will fill you in more, but she seems to have so enjoyed sniffing she is going to stick at it a bit longer, she's had a couple of setbacks scans not showing the right pic.  But she is so nice she is also waiting for me to catch her up, cos she doesn't want to go on her own  

Paula has info session next week and starts sometime after then.

Kyla sadly lost hers and is hoping she will be allowed to start soonish.

Others who drop in are Fran (she is a miracle, didn't make it to Barts - but is lovely to tell us how she is) and there is Leanne who was at Barts and no longer needs to be because she has twins on the way.

As long as they are not my twins I don't mind  

Is there anyone else - if so apols, please make yourself known to us.

I read a very, very sad story on another board that a girl at a well known top London hosp (she is not prepared to say which one yet), found out just before her ET that they had DESTROYED all 5 of her perfectly good embryos.  They have apols but she is now in discussions as to where to go and what to do.  HFEA say they can't intervene - can't believe that.

Have a good evening all, what shall we have for dinner Ronnie.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

DH made me reply before I went out tonight, just in case you go hungry!! Anyway, how can you still be hungry when you've scoffed all that cake? You didn't even leave me a piece!

I've cooked spaghetti cabonara, please help yourself but clean up after you!!

Off out. Will speak more later.  Enjoy!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - Excellent DH thinking of my needs - I was hungry after all that hole digging, thanks for dinner - hope you didn't want any - I've done the washing up  

Hope you had a good evening out, make sure you are home in time for sniffing - not allowed to stay out late. Guess you are not watching supernanny?  My Dh is watching some space prog.

I'm going to do some tree digging.

Cal forgot to mention Heather (I'm so sorry Heather, how could I??) she went through tx recently and sadly it didn't work so she is in between before next go.

Hope everyone's having a good evening

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - This time it did suggest testing but the other site said the treatment was aspirin - which Barts have now agreed I can take anyway. I will certainly mention it to them though! How odd - I cant see what I ticked differently as although I had only one failed IVF before I did have 4 failed IUI too... 
I spoke to them today and they confirmed my prescripton had been written - now Im just waiting for my dates to find out when I can start! So we will be on track I think!
On that story of the lost embies - I read that too! Im outraged! How can they just be so blase about it? 

Ronnie - My acu said I was ''damp'' too - do you think they all say it?   The note says you've had a ''procedure and will require up to two weeks off work''.

Paula - Are you doing the counselling at Barts or privately? I thought about it but I actually find just talking to people on here quite cathartic.

Heather - Hiya, nice to hear from you!  My MIL is a sign-launguage student too - she's been doing it for a couple of years now. I know the alphabet but that's it - still I could slowly make sense with someone if I had to!

Cal - Hi! I think I might have started this thread when I asked a question about Barts way back in April/March!! and it's grown into a really nice group. Because there are a few of us there is generally someone at the same stage of treatment as you which is great.

As for me - well it might be as little as 18 days before I start down-regging again! How freeky is that?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla

That's really good news, 18 days doesn't seem too long to wait, especially if you can squeeze a house move in between that, it would all tie in nicely, as my friend would say.  She would also say new house, new baby.  

Interesting about the test - don't hold your hopes out on Barts being too interested.

My acu didn't say I was damp.

Night night

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello

I'm back & I've sniffed!! 

Cal, sorry I didn't mention it before, but welcome! Wonder if you were at the same info session as Sue? I'm 3 weeks into d/r & no end in sight..it won't be long before I look like Daniella Westbrook before her nose job!!

Sue - You didn't have to wash up..we've got a dishwasher!!! I go out on a Wednesday as I belong to a singing group & we've got a couple of concerts coming up next month..eek! I just hope it doesn't coincide with the EC/ET!! 

What did the acu say you were then

Kyla - That's great news! 18 days is nothing. Have you got a completion date yet? Apparently if you're 'damp' you're prone to sinusitus, fibroids, thrush, fuzziness (like wolly headed) in the head & have difficulties taking in information & digesting thoughts, as digestion generally is sluggish. Yep, that's me to a T!

I don't like milk..can I have 2 pints of pineapple juice instead, that's much more yummier!

Have to leave home for Thatcham tomorrow at 7:30am so night night everyone.

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie

What do you sing?  Good luck with the concerts, hopefully you can be there after all your practice.

What did the acu say you were then  Stupid - no he hasn't said anything like that.

What's wolly headed ? - some sort of fuzziness.

Jury still out on pineapple juice so if you want 2 pts, it's your call.  Millk would be safer, come up and try goats milk much nicer.

Good luck in Thatcham (Berks?).

Me not so good today, bad night AF's started (1 day early) and headache.

Going to rest

Enjoy your day
Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning,

Sue/Ronnie – you’re both mad, that’s all I can say!!!!!

Cal – welcome to the board, I’m pretty new on here myself but everyone is so friendly, just wish I had more time to come on it but unfortunately don’t think work will allow it!!!

Kyla – not long before you start again, I start sniffing on 4 Oct so think its about 12 days time so we’ll be pretty close together eh!!!

Heather – good to see you back, sorry you’ve been so busy hope it calms down soon.

Oh dear, I seem to have a thing with exclamation marks at the mo!!

Well not much to report from me really I’m going to our local fertility meeting tonight (CHIPS) don’t know if any of you’s have been if you live in the area.  I’m going to this one because Marilyn Glenville is doing a talk on her vits and as I’ve been taking her vits for a while it’ll be quite interesting listening to what she has to say, although I suppose it’ll be pretty much the same as what she says in her book, I’ll let you know tomorrow how it goes.

Can’t remember who asked but I see a counsellor on the NHS but not at Barts, it was because my last failed attempt really hit me bad and I thought it might help but to be honest it hasn’t really done anything and I find these sites a lot more helpful.  Do you have to see the counsellor at Barts?

I’m still wondering what to do during the 2ww as now I know I can get a note from the hospital I might take the first week off sick and then come to work during week 2 and then take another week off at test time in case it’s a BFN, sorry I’m a wimp and won’t be able to handle work for a while if it hasn’t worked.  I’m still thinking of driving because even though everyone says the train journey will be less stressful I just know I’m gonna worry as I was sitting on the train yesterday and it was bumping all over the place and I just thought that can’t be any good for the little embies although I know really I’m being stupid because normal pg people use London transport.  Anyways still got a little while to decide.

Better get on now.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Paula

I'm not mad   - Ronnie will have to vouch for herself.

We had a great day yesterday, just cos you were working  

Could do with Ronnie today actually feels like it's my turn to rest and let her to do some work, need more cake.

The counselling lady did mention in her list of IF conditions that one was madness, feeling of bonkers - poor Cal she must wonder what she come into ?

You don't have to see the counsellor, she comes into do her lecture bit explaining her input in IVF, how she can help and the different ways counselling can be taken (went to sleep here actually, felt brain dead after listening to nurse, then embryologist and then her wittering) and then if you want to see them you make an appt.  They just add that it enhances your tx.  I think talking to friends/DH and better still on here can do just as good a job.

Sorry you don't think counsellings helped.

Maybe you can take the full 2ww of sick - maybe thats the idea of the note?  Remember to ask next week.

Enjoy the meeting tonight, look forward to a synopsis.

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I am having an absolute nightmare, the hospital we had our last 3 cycles have wrote to us and said we have £1,620 outstanding, well I know we don't as we paid everything upfront but do you think they will listen, I've now had to try and match up all my invoices with what they have although some of mine are missing but that's due to me throwing them away.  We've got to arrange a meeting to go and see them to sort it out.  The thing is they can't tell us what we haven't paid as its bits and pieces from all 3 treatments, very very unlikely though.  Just seems to me they're narked off because we've moved hospitals.

Sorry rant over.

Hope you're all ok.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello again,

Thanks for making me feel welcome.  

Ronnie,  as this is our second treatment, both at Bart's we didn't need to sit through the information session again we had ours in about Feb.  Sorry to hear things aren't going as planned still your comment about Miss westbrook made me laugh.

Paula sorry for butting in but with our first treatment, in the info session a sick note was mentioned if you wanted one and then no one said anything else about it.  So after the transfer I asked for one and it covered me for the full 2 weeks, not that I would have gone to work anyway.  

Sue I have my b/l scan on the 4th Oct as well.  Is this your first treatment at Bart's?

Hopefully I'll learn all your names.

Thanks again
Cal


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula

Good luck trying to unravel the accounts and battling with the Nuffield.  Surprisingly even though they are private you still need to keep tabs on them.  I had an similar experience beginning of the year and even trying to get those damn day 2 blood results the other week.  Because I asked for a 2nd copy to be sent direct to me, they had to ask the authorisation of the IVF consult. and somehow a 2nd invoice was raised.  When I phoned to query it she said it's because your've had 2 lots of blood tested one in outpatients, the other with the IVF consult.  When I said I couldn't have they were Day 2 tests and there wasn't time for it to be yet, she said are you sure  .

Take some time and sit down with all your papers and get your head clear before you tackle them - hope you didn't pay in cash.

Cal - there is no need to apols for butting, waffling, ranting etc on here - we are well ahead of you on that, so catch up  

I have my b/l scan too on the 4th at 10.40 - when's yours.  Although having sat in their waiting room unless you know what someone looks like, or ask everyone their name, I don't think you ever meet up because it is only when your name is called would you know.

Head's feeling better now. going to sit in the sun.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello everyone

I'm back from my meeting!!! Traffic was a bit of a nightmare this morning, with thick fog & then there was an accident on the M25, roadworks on the M3, I thought I was never going to get there!!

Cal, I'm definitely not mad, it's everyone around me that is!  

Sue, if you want more cake, you'll have to come & get it cos I'm not driving anywhere else today (apart from to take dh to acu for the 1st time!). 

At this rate, I'll prob see you at Bart's on the 4th! When does AF appear when you start taking provera, doesn't anyone know? Do you have any fx whilst sniffing synarel? I haven't had anything & I'm worried in case I'm not doing it right! I wish I had the injection now! 

How's your headache? Has it cleared up yet?

I sing opera/oratorio/anything classical really. It's a good group as we all get on with each other & we try & peform 2 concerts a year.  We've got 2 charity concerts in October (singing the same stuff as our previous concert last year) & the proper one in November.

Paula - sorry to hear about the trouble you're having with your previous hospital. If you paid by cheque/card, can you take copies of your statements as proof that you've paid?

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - here I am laying dying (well in men's terms) and I have to get my own cake, friends uh  

Actually head has gone now although AF pains still there - still not as bad as any other month so should be  

Did think of you when I saw the fog this morning and heard the traffic watch - so glad all I have to do is move from bed to sofa  (I wish that too) 

Good luck with DH's acu - let's hope he surprises himself and enjoys it, god help your evening if he doesn't  

I am sure you are doing the sniffing right - what can you do wrong?  I am with you can't help thinking something can't be right I seem so "normal", but then I felt like that when I was injecting too, and yet other girls have DH's leaving home etc.  Maybe we are both wrong or we are the 2 mad uns.

As for provera - a drug I've never heard or been given - what have I missed.  Looked it up in me book actually it's similar to a drug I have had so feel ok about that now.  Surprisingly it's usually given to stop AF's and used as a contraceptive.  It's alright calm down it's the right drug for you also. depending on your dosage you should expect it in next 2 wks, but who knows since your body reckons it's already had this months.

Oratorio/Opera - very posh.  I understand why you are off to Alfriston now.  Thought maybe it was just one of those life ambitions to try like that Cary & David Grant prog.

Cal - read your sig and sorry to see you have had a few m/c.  Hope it doesn't mean you also lost family because of it.  If you don't want to talk about it, it's ok but I am nosy and I wondered did Barts discover the clot disorder or if not how did they react when you told them.  How do they treat ?  I don't believe I am a sufferer just intrigued.  Paula and I have raised NK cells and they didn't think too highly of our tests.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I came round to yours but no one was there...where were you?? I  had to eat the whole cake myself..I feel really sick now!

As for dh's session, I'd be really pleased if he didn't pass out!! 

Hmm..well if the worst comes to the worst, I'll be on AF in a couple of weeks time, like normal, so I will probably be there at Barts on the 4th, just like you!!!  A clairvoyant once said to me that one of my life lessons is patience, so maybe he's right & 'it' is testing me. God, I wish AF would hurry up!!! As you can see, I'm not very good at this waiting lark!

Nah, not the way we sing it!!! I'm looking forward to Alfriston because one of my best friends moved down to Devon last year & she's coming back for this, so it'll be really nice to catch up as my other friend is going too & we used to go out together.

I have a day off tomorrow so I think it's your turn to bring some goodies round!!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - I was in the garden, suppose the cake made you too fat to wobble round the back?  Feel really pleased with myself sat down and planted my winter baskets so that's 90 pansies sorted.  Only another 30 to plant and the rest of the bulbs, which must be about 20 by now, oh and 60 aliums (drumstick sort), so I think I might try and pass some of those onto someone, because I think I might prefer just one or two dotted alone.

Clairvoyant once told my mother that I would train to be a nurse but wouldn't get there (she was right, mother called me back home), and that a child would happen eventually.  Didn't understand that at the time.

Another day off, I know you've done a lot of driving but you are working less than me.  I'm going to get a job  

Shame you do live a long way away - you see I don't drive and it's a long walk to the bus stop.  An hour by car would prob turn into a marathon on the bus.

Hope DH is full of it tonight.  Would be funny if he is dry.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

We're back from the acu - DH enjoyed it so much he's booked another session..honest!!!!!

Acu put 2 needles in him, the 1st one on his palm which sent him all wobbly.  The 2nd went in his ankle & it stabilised things. He said it was really relaxing!!!! Acu wore a t shirt which was really lovely of him, I thought! So we're going to share the sessions, each of us having one a fortnight. I'm so relieved dh found it OK!!!

You're sooooooo good. I would never have planted all those bulbs & plants in such a short space of time! Have you got a back-ache?? 

I guess there isn't a direct bus from Heathfield to Brighton either & I hate public transport! Unfort I have the telly man coming in the afternoon so I think it'll have to be another virtual visit!

Why did your mother call you back home or shouldn't I ask? At least they predicted a child. Most clairvoyant (including my chemistry teacher who was a witch..no really!!) told me that I'd have a boy & a girl but I bet that's what they say to everybody!!

What's for dinner tonight?

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Sue,

Scan is 9.40am so hopefully I'll have been and gone before you arrive, just read that back and I don't mean it as it sounds   last time I was in and out with hardly any waiting. 

With the factor V, I only found out in January, I had 2 m/c's at 6 weeks then with the ectopic I started bleeding at the same stage and at first thought it was a third m/c, but a week later it was found to be ectopic so I lost my left tube and was then informed IVF was the best option.  Because I'd started bleeding at the same time, we decided to go private and have some blood tests at the recurrent miscarriage clinic at St Mary's before going for IVF, which as it turned out was money well spent.  If I'd gone through with IVF then miscarried again I 'd have been gutted.
As for treatment after the e/c I have a daily injection of clexane, which if we are ever successful I have to continue through out the pregnancy and up to 6 weeks after.  So It's a good job I don't mind needles!!

As for Bart's that treatment isn't really anything to do with them and I got the feeling that the consultant we s. aw at our follow up wasn't convinced.  But recurrent miscarriage isn't his thing, IVF is.  Also at that follow up I mentioned taking aspirin, would it do any harm, he didn't think it would so when I started sniffing I also started taking a small dose of aspirin.  But to be honest I would walk over hot coals everynight if someone said it would help  

So the good thing is that even though I've inherited it from somewhere along the line, I haven't ever had any problems, until we started trying for a baby, and none of my family have been affected.

I've seen NK cells mentioned but am not sure what it means.  Can it be treated?  I never realised so much could go wrong, having a family was meant to be easy!!

By the way I don't mind talking about it, if you hadn't guessed  

Cal


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hiya,

Welcome Cal to the board - Leanne and me are Braintree girls - was funny, we only realised once we'd both been through tx at same time.  Interesting isn't it how mainstream medicine is so focused on 1 thing - i'd have thought before this that IVF consultants would be interested in reasons why its not happening for people and support that, but seems that they're only really into IVF tx and using drugs etc to get results, rather than look at whole person, guess that's typical mainstream medicine though.  I've got follow up appt in Norwich on 11 Oct, looking forward to it and hoping that we'll be able to start tx again around Christmas time.  

Sue and Ronnie - can I bring round some belgian buns today?  I've had enough of work for this week and think i could learn a bit of gardening from u - am v impressed by your work Sue!!  Good that you both sound as if your spirits are up and feeling ok with the drugs, although it's getting a bit surreal sometimes (but i like that  ).  My dh not usually a BMW man, but really likes Series 1 and its rear wheel drive which does it for him (apparently!!) - but he approves v much of Jag - loves them - and even the 306 - thinks is very smart car and i wouldn't say no either!! Have just got to take my old banger of a cavalier to garage in bit, as it is feeling v dodgy - steering wheel keeps binding and feels like a wheel is going to fall off or explode or both, so will be glad to get it sorted and back to normal.  Haven't been able to get into work yesterday or today because of it and have now run out of work to do from home, but am not going to stress about it (as I normally would do), just going to relax and enjoy dh's company!!


Paula - Hope it gets sorted ok with Nuffield - so annoying when u have to have wrangles over stuff like that, wish these people would just do their job properly!   What was the CHIPS meeting like and MG talk?  Did people think it was worth going down that route, or did it seem a bit extreme? 

As my FSH level is high, am wondering whether I should take some wheatgrass to lower it and wonder if acu has helped lower it.  Might see if can have some bloods taken on next af to see how its doing - anyone got any views on this?  So difficult to know what things are going to really help and what things are just urban myths isn't it?  But am def an acu convert now, think its amazing - great Ronnie that dh has gone for it.  I think mine should give it a go, but know there's no point in mentioning it at all as he doesn't believe in any of it.  

Kyla - 16 days to go I think now?  That's great news and must feel good to know you can get back on with it soon.  Hope you're feeling OK in meantime.
    
Right off to garage, see you later and have good days,

Hxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Help sitting here thinking what to say in my msg, and then I pressed help - a warning comes up msg body is empty - Ok so I've really lost it  .

Bit of a worry that as I've just put a cake in the oven - so will be interesting to see what's in it  

Morning all

Ronnie - sorry wasn't here for dinner last night, hope you found something to eat, ours wasn't great so we were prob. better off doing our own thing. What a surprise DH liked acu and going again.  Like Heather my DH is sceptical on this stuff he accepts that trad med and Drs don't have all the answers or even don't seem to know what they are doing, but he is not convinced by alternatives.  Although he will admit when I've tried them that they somehow work.  I would have to think of a very good reason why I need to send DH - he has excellent swimmers - ho ho ho!

Ronnie my parents didn't feel that I needed to leave home, there was no need for work or boys, I was well supported at home.  So I went to London to train and everyday my mother phoned with a prob my dad had MS and she couldn't cope with him, there was a baby, my brothers were getting out of hand, there was no time for housework and the bills, it was always we've had the elec bill and I can't work out how to pay it - I was just turned 18 and I think the stress of it all must of got to me and I just thought it's best I go home and help out.  Funny really because I wanted to be a nanny and she said no because I would end up as doer of all jobs, instead I stayed at home and done that with no pay as well.

Hope the telly gets sorted.

Ca _ I can't believe even Barts didn't take your condition seriously I thought it was a recognised one.  But as you say we do IVF get the stats that we made them!  As Heather says it's a shame we can't get someone to look at us as a whole.  The only person I've found who does that is the acu guy.  NK cells can be treated with aspirin, clexane and prednisolone.  The reports I've read all look promising.  Can't wait to try it now.

Heather - of course you are welcome to pop into Ronnie and my world.  Can we make it lunch because I have (real) work to do this morning and Ronnie has the telly man this pm.  Belgian Buns would be just fine and we will take you around the garden and give you some tips.  I'm a bit of an expert on bulbs this week.  Buffy loves visitors too - I'll tell her lots of stroking please.

I def. think it is a good idea to get your bloods rechecked to see if the levels are different.

Good luck at the garage, hope you don't get done.

Must get on, will come back later.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello All

Heather - Belgium Buns..mmm...welcome!!! Sorry to hear about your car. They are nothing but trouble when they go wrong.

Sue - Yesterday we came back late from the acu so I made another carbonara (well, it's quick & easy to make & I had to use up the last of the bacon!!).  Unfortunately dh's boys aren't too good..he's really stressed at work & both the hospital & acu thinks this is the reason.  Also, dh is so laid back his boys probably would be doing anything (ie watching telly or reading the paper) apart from going to meet my eggs so they need a gentle helping hand! But having read Fran's comments about our acu sorting out her dh, I'm just desperate enough to give it a try (and obviously dh is too!!)

I'm sorry to hear about your parents. They can be so selfish at times. Sometimes I wonder who is the parent & who is the kid!

I'm still waiting for the hire car people to come & collect my car. They were supposed to come at 9am but apparently they have a 4 hour slot.  The telly made is due to come this pm but they also have a 4 hour slot, from 1-5. Looks like I'm stuck in all day!

What would you consider high FSH?  Mine was 11 - I thought that was high at the time as I know it's something to do with egg reserve but the nurse at Barts said it's to do with how you respond to the drugs.

Also, what's NK cells? Sorry for being ignorant!!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Heather is very welcome if she brings buns, my cake is out of the oven too - date and almond (new recipie).

Paula, Cal & Kyla - can come too, don't see why it should just be Ronnie and me.

hormone levels - try this site http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html. I don't know how accurate the figures are or if they are various tables, but I am afraid 11 doesn't read too good.

LOL - Barts have just rung me, we note we haven't come back to you to tell you what to do about your migraine med. I said I phoned and someone told me not to worry at the mo. Nurse went onto say no stays as I am but try to stop it for 2ww or def when I get bfp. Apparently, because of my hormone levels I am not likely to get them when I am preg. If anyone else tells me that I'll , just let them make me preg so I can find out for myself. Of course, Neurologist disagreed when I mentioned it to him.

Nk cells we all have them in our blood they are there to fight off infections, viruses or transplants. That's why you have to take anti-rejection drugs. For some reason in some people they overgrow and become very aggressive because the embryo is a foreign body the NK cells fight it and get rid of it. Also NK cells work on rapidly multiplying cells ie: cancer but that also includes embryos. The controversial bit is that NK cells can vary in your blood from time to time so the test result may be each time, also they say a biopsy of cells should be taken from the lining because that would give an accurate reading of what is actually happening in the right place. This research came from USA and if you were there it would be a different story - but that prob goes for IVF too.

It is something else you need to do privately.

Hope all the men come soon to collect the car and sort the telly. Have a good day at home resting.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue

Oh no!!! I'm sooooo closed to 'very hard to stimulate' Is there anything we can do to reduce the level or is this is what I have to live with I'm depressed now!!! 

Thanks for clearing NK cells up. Is this what you were talking to Kyla about?

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - how long you been Ron?  Docs find that out they won't be able to help you at all  

So sorry I knew it was going to be bad - sometimes to much info is not a good thing.  Hopefully the Docs know your level and they will set the drugs to combat it.

In answer to Heather's question on high FSH levels - yes wheatgrass is supposed to help lower them - so I would suggest you look into getting some of that from the healthshop, or take a chance the Docs can cope with it.  I've known girls to have much higher, so maybe you are classed as borderline.

Yes I was suggesting Kyla look into stuff like NK cells, but there are a whole range of immune issues.

Car gone yet ?

Sue


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon everyone.

TGI Friday!!!!!  Only another 3 hours and 40 mins to go until the weekend starts yippee.

Well I’ve quickly read through your posts but I must admit its not all really sunk in, you know when you read but then when you’ve finished you’ve forgotten what it was about, well that’s happened to me today.

The CHIPS meeting was ok last night, Marilyn Glenville did her talk and I think she persuaded a lot of people there that its worth a try as so many were buying her books and supplements.  I must admit I do think there is some truth in what she says because after taking all the recommended vits last time things did improve for both me and dh.  This time round though I’ve not taken all the vits because they cost an absolute fortune but I’ve carried on taking the multi vit and the herbs.  DH doesn’t believe it really works and thinks that last time was down to our healthier eating but we’ll see!  I would definitely recommend them though.  She did mention about the NK cells treatment and doesn’t really agree with the steroids as it will be passed through to the bubba and can affect both your and bubba’s immune system but then I don’t think there’s one person that agrees with everything is there!  Not long before my info session, I’ve decided I might use their sick letter to sign me off for the ec/et and first week of 2ww then I’ll go back to work for a week and then I’ll have a week to get over BFN or if I’m lucky enough to get a BFP I’ll go back to work the next day.  Oh how positive do I sound eh!!!!

Anyways better get on really busy today.  If I don’t get back on (I promise I will try) then hope you all have a lovely weekend and will see you Monday.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue

Must be my split personality!!!

Wheatgrass?? What do you do with it? Wonder if acu can help reduce the level?

Nah, car still here. Prob be here all weekend! I don't understand about hired car companies..you would have thought they'd want their cars back ASAP so that they can hire it out to the next person & also to make sure all their cars are safe & in one place! 

How's your cake? I love making cakes but daren't make them very often cos I end up eating it all & end up being a weeble!! Unfortunately, being a midget (5'1") every lb really shows, not like you mighty giant!!


Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron, Ron

Wheatgrass you eat or drink it - apparently only reading what the book says, and it's vile - so that prob means it's good for you.

I would ask the lovely acu man to see what he can do for you.

Cake looks good - we are having some for lunch.  You won't be able to eat it all cos I need some for DH to keep him sweet to get him to do some more greenhouse and garden stuff this w/e.

Gosh you are a midget - must be cold down there - with me casting a shadow over you.    Do you remember the weebles or you do need baby bro for that?

Paula - good to hear from you, I am not surprised you haven't been able to take the msgs all in - I would gloss over them actually and really forget all you have read.  It seems Ronnie and I have entered into some surreal mad world.  But you are still welcome to join us for lunch if you wish.

Thanks for the synopsis on your mtg.  I've been told that steriods are safe for bubba - proof Dh's cousin has lupus and took prednisolone throughout her pregs.  If I end up with one as brainy as hers I'll suggest steroids allround.

Hope you have a great w/e too - do some fun stuff.

Nearly finished my work, and the sun is coming out - yippeee more garden.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

What sun? I've just got totally drenched bringing my washing in - I now have to stick it in the tumble drier..can't even have a shower as telly man still hasn't turned up!

Why are all my friends taller than me


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeh what sun - it's not even here now, a bit blowy and grey out there - so thanks for the warning.  They did say there would be rain later.  So I am going to stay here and bug you (well and do a bit of work on the side).

And it's not cold enough for the heating to work - well unless your Dh is around.  Does he watch that prog on 2 last night waste not.  She would have a fit if she knew what your Dh did, answer is heating down clothes on.

Cake was lovely - loads left so thanks for not eating it all.

Why are all your friends taller than you ? - Because you forgot to grow  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

It's still awful weather..I hate winter!!!

Tumble drier still on so it's lovely & warm up here! No, we watched rogue trader instead!! 

I could do with a bit of tea & cake...I quite fancy a bit of madeira...

All my friends are taller than me cos I'm a midget - I once went for an interview with BA (bearing in mind that 20,000 applied & only 200 got through, or so I was told!)..but unfortunately I failed the height test!!!! I blamed my Mother! Even my boss's son, who is 8, wears bigger size shoes than me! 

Ronnie


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37681.new#new


----------

